# Visual on Royal Gorge?



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Thinking about trying to get down the Ark in the near future, does anyone have a visual on the Gorge?
Ran Parkdale section last month and was good to go.
Thanks in advance for any Beta!

-Matt Man


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Several groups have been down in the last week. I thought it was a bad idea with the overnight low temps we have been seeing lately, but word is everything is clear. Water is really low, but no ice dams or portages. There was another group out there today.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks Logan!


----------



## MountainmanPete (Jun 7, 2014)

It’s 42 degrees nearly at midnight in Cotopaxi. I should be camping!


----------



## soggybottom (Jun 8, 2015)

Ran it a few days ago and it was completely clear. Sunshine hole looked funky at this level. Boof big.


----------

